# THR22 how long available?



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Can someone can provide an estimated guess on how much longer D* will be offering the TiVo THR22.
I ask this because my son didn't upgrade his SD TiVo a couple of months ago when we we're eligible for an equipment upgrade... I did though. He definitely wants/needs to upgrade at some point to the THR22 but would like to wait until we're eligible again to avoid paying full price.

I talked to rep at Office of the President and they couldn't/wouldn't verify if they would still be available in even 2 years... what do you think?

What is this Enhanced Content bug I see guys complaining about I don't think my son's SD TiVo has it?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I am just lost on why he'd want that over a genie. Honestly I know that's not what you are asking, but it just doesn't do enough to consider IMHO. 

As for how long, I'd guess they have a warehouse full of them still and it will be till they are out of them, which likely will be ages since they don't seem to be very popular.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I am just lost on why he'd want that over a genie. Honestly I know that's not what you are asking, but it just doesn't do enough to consider IMHO.


Well I didn't mention it but he is blind and has found a way to navigate the TiVo menu via the sounds and just being familiar with it. Don't ask me how be does it but has for years... he's tried to use my Genie but he can't.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I am just lost on why he'd want that over a genie. Honestly I know that's not what you are asking, but it just doesn't do enough to consider IMHO.
> 
> As for how long, I'd guess they have a warehouse full of them still and it will be till they are out of them, which likely will be ages since they don't seem to be very popular.


While this is a special case, I know that there are quite a few that are fiercely loyal to that UI.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Nobody here knows how much longer DirecTV will provide the THR22. But you have a valid concern.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> Nobody here knows how much longer DirecTV will provide the THR22. But you have a valid concern.


Are you saying I shouldn't be surprised if they suddenly quit offering them then?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They do have a very limited customer base, while DirecTV does run ads for it they generally aren't well promoted, and they don't have the advantages of the modern Tivos like the Roamio. And Tivo has pretty much forgotten about them in terms of updates etc. Of course this last part works to your son's advantage.

But none of us can really say what the situation will be in two years on availability. Supposedly there are a lot of them sitting around like Susan B. Anthony's.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If past usage tells us anything about these TiVOs, it will be 5 years before DirecTV® runs out of them.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Directv dealers are already unable to get THR22s and when DIRECTV's own warehouses are out of them, that's it.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Directv dealers are already unable to get THR22s and when DIRECTV's own warehouses are out of them, that's it.


Thanks Stuart that's the kind of information I was looking for!

I thought I had read somewhere on this forum that D* had a contract with TiVo until 2017 apparently that's not correct. Are you able to share if there will be a newer TiVo or if D* is through with TiVo?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Based on the history of the THR22, I wouldn't count on an updated model, certainly any time soon. I believe the THR22 was released two years late. I don't know their contract, but there could also be escape clauses. They also have an agreement with TiVO regarding patent licensing.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok well we've got some decisions to make then can someone answer these questions:

1. Considering his old SD TiVo works fine without any issues (have replaced the HD a few times) what are the major bugs the THR22 has that would be hard to live with?

2. With the THR22 being discontinued what if you got one and needed a replacement for one reason or another?

3. Do you foresee in the near future D* forcing customers to give up their SD TiVo's and upgrade to a HD DVR?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

1. Dont have a TiVO so can't comment 

2. Pretty sure DirecTV® may have TiVOs on their warehouse for some time to come.

3. Eventually all customers will have to upgrade to HD, whether if by this time there are still offering the HD TiVo, dont know.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ah I remember now why you need a TiVo for him. Personally I'd try and upgrade sooner rather than latter, maybe see if you can get them to cut you a deal anyway even though it hasn't been to long. They do have a deal with DIRECTV that lasts till 2017, it includes a patent agreement and other things, not just this box, and no one knows how long they are supposed to support them. I would imagine they are refurbing them just like any others, so maybe they will be supported for quite a while.

The only big bug ihave heard about is the forcing of updates at certain times I think late at night, you'd have to look through to find out for sure, but I don't think its something that would keep me from pulling the trigger myself. But you might want to read about it first.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Ah I remember now why you need a TiVo for him. Personally I'd try and upgrade sooner rather than latter, maybe see if you can get them to cut you a deal anyway even though it hasn't been to long. They do have a deal with DIRECTV that lasts till 2017, it includes a patent agreement and other things, not just this box, and no one knows how long they are supposed to support them. I would imagine they are refurbing them just like any others, so maybe they will be supported for quite a while.
> 
> The only big bug ihave heard about is the forcing of updates at certain times I think late at night, you'd have to look through to find out for sure, but I don't think its something that would keep me from pulling the trigger myself. But you might want to read about it first.


Well I've already talked to the Office of the President and floated the idea of getting a discount but she said to check back in 3 to 6 months which could be too late.

There are so many internet threads complaining about the THR22 (about one thing or another) that it's hard to distinguish between a major bug and some quirk they don't like.

Are there any THR22 users here that could list the major bugs (or quirks hard to live with) so we can make an educated decision whether to acquire one now, or sit tight and hope D* doesn't make my son give up his SD TiVo anytime soon?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If your son was happy with the older DirecTivo, he'll be happy with the THR22. There really aren't any major bugs or quirks to worry about.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone... have a couple more questions.

If we end up having to pay full price for the THR22 will D* install it for free?

If a THR22's hard drive goes bad (and with no replacements in inventory) is adding an external drive a workable solution? I've changed out the internal drive on my son's SD TiVo a couple of times but we do own it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mccoady said:


> If we end up having to pay full price for the THR22 will D* install it for free?


Only DirecTV® can tell you about that. It varies from account to account


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mccoady said:


> ....
> If a THR22's hard drive goes bad (and with no replacements in inventory) is adding an external drive a workable solution? I've changed out the internal drive on my son's SD TiVo a couple of times but we do own it.


Yes.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/209187-thr-22-best-drive-to-purchase/


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you already have HD, I really don't see a reason why you wouldn't be able to install it yourself. It's easier than replacing a hard drive


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I have a SWM16 setup and I'm not sure how to go about it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, the SD TiVO would be on the legacy port, so there would be a bit more work involved.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mccoady said:


> Well I have a SWM16 setup and I'm not sure how to go about it.


Can you draw us a picture. We can always explain it here... :lol:


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes that's my intentions to try to get help here if I need to install it myself. First I'm going to make a last ditch effort to get a discount with the Office Of The president but the guy I need to talk to is off today.

In the next day or two I should know if it will be cheaper to get it directly from D* or get it from Weaknees (in stock) and install it myself. I will be back...


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Just an update talked to Office Of The President a second time and they agreed to let me have a THR22 for $100 and wave the $50 installation fee. Couldn't have turned out better was beginning to think I would have to pay full price plus install fee.

Since I'll be adding a $5 monthly TiVo fee to my bill I might have to think about giving up my Genie Mini that's ran to my SD tv. I know I would have to get a RF modulator plus component to composite down scaler.

How much do you have to spend to get a decent RF modulator or are they all the same?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

They are all about the same. Your favorite online retailer should have one for under $20.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> They are all about the same. Your favorite online retailer should have one for under $20.


Ok thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mccoady said:


> Ok thanks!


check out www.solidsignal.com


----------

